# Feline femboy for RP



## chistota (Feb 9, 2018)

hi, I am a femboy feline looking to do RP
I am 18+ and bisexual.

you can see my reference here:

SFW: www.furaffinity.net: Toki [sfw] by chistota

NSFW: www.furaffinity.net: Toki by chistota

i have a discord tag 
Toki#5974

thanks and I hope to hear from you


----------



## Jmuddee (Feb 13, 2018)

Sent you a friend request


----------



## chistota (Mar 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 1, 2018)

I can do a SFW roleplay using my character, Mason, if you are interested. Mason on Toyhouse


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 1, 2018)

What kind of rps do you like? Fantasy, Slice of Life?


----------



## Lonely Bearded Emo (Mar 2, 2018)

*Nuzzles you lustfully and moans*


----------



## Ginza (Mar 2, 2018)

Lonely Bearded Emo said:


> *Nuzzles you lustfully and moans*


----------



## WolfsPlague (Mar 3, 2018)

Sent a friend request


----------



## chistota (Mar 21, 2018)

bump!


----------

